# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Ben je verslaafd aan suiker? Gebruik dan deze gezonde suikervervangers!

## FRANCOIS580

Een gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging is je beste wapen in de strijd tegen overgewicht. In een gezond dieet is er geen plaats voor suiker. Suiker is ongezond want een regelrechte caloriebom. Suiker maakt ons dik en is oorzaak van ernstige aandoeningen zoals diabetes, hart- en vaatziekte en vele andere levensbedreigende aandoeningen. En toch houden we van suiker. Ondanks al deze alarmerende berichten geraken we met z’n allen steeds meer verslaafd aan suiker. Kunstmatige zoetstoffen zijn al even slecht voor onze gezondheid. Toch zijn er ruimschoots voldoende, natuurlijke en gezonde suikervervangers. Door welke natuurlijke producten kunnen we suiker als zoetmaker best vervangen?

Suiker is dé boosdoener als het om overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas gaat. En volgens wetenschappers zijn kunstmatige zoetstoffen evenmin een gezond alternatief. Kunstmatige zoetstoffen vergroten je risico op kanker kanker of hebben ernstige nevenwerkingen. In een gezonde levensstijl passen dus geen suiker of kunstmatige zoetstoffen. Het grootste gevaar komt van bewerkte voedingsstoffen die barsten van zowel suikers als van kunstmatige zoetstoffen. Ben je een zoete bek dan heb je ruim voldoende biologische en natuurlijke zoetstoffen ter beschikking om zowel je gerechten als je dranken op smaak te brengen. Ook bij deze natuurlijke zoetmakers is echter waakzaamheid geboden. Inderdaad, biologische of natuurlijke zoetstoffen zijn niet persé gezond. Ze zitten dikwijls vol met natuurlijke suikers die een negatieve invloed hebben op je bloedsuikerspiegel.

*Wat is een gezonde suikervervanger?*
Er bestaat dus veel verschil in natuurlijke suikervervangers. Bij je keuze van de meest gezonde suikervervanger moet je vooral opletten met voeding met een hoge glycemische index. Dat is voeding waarvan je bloedsuikerspiegel sterk stijgt in een opvallend korte tijdspanne. Dat is niet alleen erg ongezond maar draagt tevens meer dan één steentje bij aan gewichtstoename en obesitas. Suikers worden door ons lichaam niet alleen omgezet in vetten. Voeding met een hoge glycemische waarde doet ook je bloedsuikerspiegel stijgen. Daardoor ben je minder vlug verzadigd, en heb je een groter hongergevoel.

Dat doet je vlugger naar zoete en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes grijpen. Een gezonde suikervervanger is er dan ook een met een zo laag mogelijke glycemische index. Verder bevat een gezonde suikervervanger naast natuurlijke zoetstoffen liefst ook zoveel mogelijk voedende bestanddelen zoals vitamines, mineralen en antioxidanten, onmisbaar om je lichaam in alle omstandigheden te laten functioneren zoals het hoort.

*De gezondste suikervervangers*
Veruit de meeste natuurlijke suikervervangers worden op biologische wijze geproduceerd. Reden temeer om klassieke suiker van je dagelijks menu te schrappen en door deze natuurlijke en dus gezonde suikers te vervangen. De keuze aan deze natuurlijke suikervervangers.../...

Lees verder...

----------

